# how to build a coil?



## Moerse Rooikat (2/12/17)

just got me a ammit dual coil
but has no coils in it 
so how do you build a coil 
got same 26 Gage wire. do u just wrap it around and stick it in ? could not find a post on it

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/12/17)

If you’ve got data.. rip trippers is a good way to go


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> If you’ve got data.. rip trippers is a good way to go


what you mean phone data


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> just got me a ammit dual coil
> but has no coils in it
> so how do you build a coil
> got same 26 Gage wire. do u just wrap it around and stick it in ? could not find a post on it


My recommendation is to watch some YouTube vids, that’s how I learnt

You going to need a tool kit, ohm meter or regulated mod- never fire up in mech mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/12/17)

Any data... he has YouTube videos which cover coil building and wicking etc


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/12/17)

so there is no way around a ohm meter


----------



## TheV (2/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> so there is no way around a ohm meter


Your mod can serve as an ohm reader if it is regulated.


----------



## Huffapuff (2/12/17)

You can wrap the wire around something like a drill bit. 5 to 7 wraps should be fine. Keep the wire tight and the wraps close together. 

If you're using a regulated mod you don't need an ohm meter. Place the wire in and screw it into place. Clip the excess ends off with pliers or nail clippers or even just twist and bend them until they snap. Make sure the little bits sticking out don't touch the chamber walls.

Set your mod to power mode at 20 watts. Then fire your mod briefly to see the resistance and make sure you don't have a short (a regulated mod will tell you if you have a short).

Now do a dry burn. Fire the mod for short bursts until you see the coil start to heat up. Use something metallic like your atomiser's screwdriver and rake it across the coil (strumming). Then fire again until the coil starts to heat up from the centre outwards.

Once your coil is glowing evenly you can insert your cotton. It should be able to move with a bit of resistance - but not so much that it bends the wire. Also mustn't be too loose to be able to pull through with no resistance. 

Insert the ends into the wick areas and apply juice until nicely saturated. Close everything up, fill up the tank and give it a few minutes before vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SinnerG (2/12/17)

Vaping with Vic is a good channel.

I see some use a screwdriver to wrap the coil. You're going to need a small screwdriver for the screws anyway.

The coil winding tool isn't a necessary tool, it seems. You don't need to own a hammer to put a nail in the wall, but it sure makes it easier.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (2/12/17)

You can use anything as a mandrel for doing the coils, a 2.5mm drill bit will be perfect.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 87hunter (2/12/17)

I had a long chat over whatsapp and a guy pretty much said the above. I did a double wrap 5 times over a 2.5mm screw driver. Wasn't the neatest, but can only get better.

Gave me so much confidence I've built at least one coil a night now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/12/17)

sweet thanks


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

87hunter said:


> I had a long chat over whatsapp and a guy pretty much said the above. I did a double wrap 5 times over a 2.5mm screw driver. Wasn't the neatest, but can only get better.
> 
> Gave me so much confidence I've built at least one coil a night now.



Great stuff @87hunter !

Good luck @Moerse Rooikat , its much easier than it sounds!
Show us your coil when its done

The diameter of the coil plays several roles. In terms of the heat generated and the amount of wick that goes in. 2.5mm is a great diameter to go for initially and you can tweak it as you build new coils.

By the way, that little blue screwdriver you find in several atomiser kits is usually around 2.5mm in diameter


----------

